#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Встреча с монахом  гелонгом из монастыря Дрепунг Гоман Жигжитом(Тенгон)

## Dechen Zangmo

*3-го августа состоится встреча с монахом гелонгом из монастыря Дрепунг Гоман Жигжитом Ирдынеевым, (Тенгон), ученик Его Святейшества Ринпоче Богдо Гегена.*
*Монах практик ЧОДа.*
          Жигжит родился 13 мая 1975 г.  в г. Агинске (Бурятия). Окончил среднюю школу в 1992г и в этом же году поступил в Иволгинский Дацан. В 1995 г. *поступил в тибетский монастырь Дрепунг Гоман Дацан* ( Карнатака, Южная Индия).
         В 2000 г. в Иволгинском Дацане *защитился на магистра буддийской философии.*
В 2003г в Дрепунг Гомане *сдал экзамены парчин дамче на парчена Праджня (бакалавр).*
Жигжит продолжает учебу, но *по просьбе своего Учителя Ринпоче Богдо Гегена с 2003 г. помогает Ринпоче в качестве секретаря-переводчика*, живя на севере Индии, в Дхарамсале. Жигжит также *занимается переводами текстов (Тензин Гонпо),* с которыми вы можете ознакомится на сайте центра Его Святейшество Ринпоче Богдо Гегена – Махаяна http://mahayana.ru/dharma/text/.
       Так же им, гелонгом Тензином Гонпо(Тенгон), *переведен сборник текстов «Тексты для ежедневных практик»,* который издан издательским домом «Икар» в 2004 г. 
      Жигжит сопровождал ЕС Ринпоче Богдо Гегена в России в качестве  переводчика с тибеиского языка во время проведения учений. 
*В этот вечер Жигжит ответит на ваши вопросы по буддийской философии и текстам. * 
Вы можете заранее подготовить свои вопросы, предварительно их  записав.
Встреча состоится в Центре «Римэ» 03.08.2008 в 18.00

Адрес: 
г.Москва, 1-й Басманный пер., д.5/20, корп.1, квартира 133 (код 133)
Телефон: +7 (499) 261 84 18 или 8-926-729-19-00

----------


## Dondhup

От имени буддистов Санкт-Петербургского Ело-центра хочу поблагодарить дост. Тензина Гонпо за перевод этого замечательного сборника.

----------


## matoos

здорово!
прекрасное начинание :Smilie:

----------

